# Can you plant flowers in someone else's island



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

I wanna give away flowers can I plant them on someone else's island or do they gotta get em from mine?


----------



## Poltergeist101 (Jun 14, 2020)

I’m pretty sure you can plant them on others islands


----------



## ForeverSoaring (Jun 14, 2020)

Yes, you can plant flowers on other people’s islands! That’s how my best friend gave me a black rose c:


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 14, 2020)

yea that’s how I got flowers from my best m8


----------



## Alicia (Jun 14, 2020)

Yes, you can. You just can't dig them up unless you're best friends.


----------



## Hobowire (Jun 14, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 14, 2020)

alright thanks guys!


----------

